# Melhores Mirros para se fazer Emerge?

## Alex.Lopes

Boa Tarde

gostaria de saber quais são os melhores mirrors que o pessoal utiliza para fazer emerge.

Eu fiz um mirrorselect e todos foram para o meu arquivo make.conf, mas quando eu faço um emerge no gnome por exemplo, vários endereços estão inativos ou não estabelecem conexão, assim demorando muito o processo, pois o tempo que leva tentando conectar nesses mirrors é muito grande.

Já vi pessoas usarem 3, 4 mirrors apenas.

Gostaria que o pessoal disesse qual mirrors estão usando com eficiencia...

----------

## Dimmu Borgir

Epah o melhor mirror de smp e o do IST pois n uso mais nenhum! é nacional e é bom  :Very Happy: 

http://darkstar.ist.utl.pt/gentoo

A minha universidade é tão porreira  :Very Happy: 

----------

## To

SYNC="rsync://ftp.rnl.ist.utl.pt/gentoo-portage"

Tó

----------

## iTT

 *Dimmu Borgir wrote:*   

> Epah o melhor mirror de smp e o do IST pois n uso mais nenhum! é nacional e é bom 
> 
> http://darkstar.ist.utl.pt/gentoo
> 
> A minha universidade é tão porreira 

 

Pois mas axo k a nossa universidade tem melhor, ja pensaste no rnl que e mirror oficial??? Ate posso estar enganado.

ok ok eu sei k ando enganado por andar no IST mas.......

ps: pois parece que ando enganado o darkstar parece k tb e oficial, pensava k nao

----------

## codemaker

Há pouco tempo o darkstar estava incrivelmente lento. Estou agora a usar o da RNL. É rápido e falo frequentemente com os administradores pessoalmente. Assim posso mais facilmente reclamar junto deles se alguma coisas estiver a correr mal  :Wink: 

----------

## peterx

Uso o do ftp.rnl.ist.utl.pt e sinceramente não me tem desapontado em termos de rapidez, bastante estável.

O que eu notei é que tenho mais de 5 mirrors no GENTOO_MIRRORS(todos nacionais) e usa-me sempre o primeiro(acima mencionado) e nunca muda de mirror, mesmo que o mirror dê erro (o que já me aconteceu uma vez). Quatro retries e sempre a insistir no mesmo.

fiquem bem.

----------

## fernandotcl

Eu não gosto de usar mirrors ftp, porque a autenticação é demorada, especialmente quando se quer baixar muitos arquivos pequenos. Quanto à velocidade de transferência, usava o mirrorselect e não tive problemas.

----------

## To

 *fernandotcl wrote:*   

> Eu não gosto de usar mirrors ftp, porque a autenticação é demorada, especialmente quando se quer baixar muitos arquivos pequenos. Quanto à velocidade de transferência, usava o mirrorselect e não tive problemas.

 

O problema especialmente aqui em Portugal é que o trafego internacional é diferenciado do trafego nacional e os limites internacionais são normalmente 1/10 do nacional, logo é mais p´ratico optar por mirrors portugueses.

Tó

----------

## To

Já agora, a responder ao primeiro post, eu uso de facto vários mirrors:

```
GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://ftp.rnl.ist.utl.pt/gentoo/ http://darkstar.ist.utl.pt/gentoo/ http://gentoo.felisberto.net/ http://linux.rz.ruhr-uni-bochum.de/download/gentoo-mirror/ http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/Linux/distributions/gentoo"

SYNC="rsync://ftp.rnl.ist.utl.pt/gentoo-portage"
```

Tó

----------

## fernandotcl

 *To wrote:*   

>  *fernandotcl wrote:*   Eu não gosto de usar mirrors ftp, porque a autenticação é demorada, especialmente quando se quer baixar muitos arquivos pequenos. Quanto à velocidade de transferência, usava o mirrorselect e não tive problemas. 
> 
> O problema especialmente aqui em Portugal é que o trafego internacional é diferenciado do trafego nacional e os limites internacionais são normalmente 1/10 do nacional, logo é mais p´ratico optar por mirrors portugueses.

 

Desculpe o OT, mas isso é muito ruim. Quer dizer que quando você entra nos fórums do Gentoo  você paga mais? E é na Europa toda?

----------

## codemaker

 *fernandotcl wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Desculpe o OT, mas isso é muito ruim. Quer dizer que quando você entra nos fórums do Gentoo  você paga mais? E é na Europa toda?

 

É mais ou menos isso. Por exemplo, eu tenho limite de 1GB internacional e 20GB nacionais. Isto quer dizer que por mês só posso fazer download de 1GB de informação de sites internacionais e 20GB nacionais. Este forum é visto como internacional. Logo, todo o tráfego gerado por vir a este forum conta para o tráfego internacional. Aquele mais limitado   :Rolling Eyes:  É ridículo mais é assim...

----------

## xef

Ontem atingi os meus 80% internacionais pra este mes... Nada de downloads e essas coisas, apenas uso normal da internet, ver uns sites, alguns flash e pouco mais.

É o que temos por cá

----------

## COLD_WAR

Experimentem o novo é só de distfiles por enquanto.

http://gentoo.freedevices.org/

Depois deêm o feedback à cerca de velocidade.

Obg

----------

## To

 *fernandotcl wrote:*   

> Desculpe o OT, mas isso é muito ruim. Quer dizer que quando você entra nos fórums do Gentoo  você paga mais? E é na Europa toda?

 

Eu não pago mais, apenas pagarei mais se ultrapassar o limite. Coisa que normalmente acontece...

Que eu saiba Portugal é o único país com isto... somo únicos...

Tó

----------

## fernandotcl

 *To wrote:*   

>  *fernandotcl wrote:*   Desculpe o OT, mas isso é muito ruim. Quer dizer que quando você entra nos fórums do Gentoo  você paga mais? E é na Europa toda? 
> 
> Eu não pago mais, apenas pagarei mais se ultrapassar o limite. Coisa que normalmente acontece...
> 
> Que eu saiba Portugal é o único país com isto... somo únicos...

 

Aqui estamos chegando nesse ponto também. Agora a gigantesca maioria de serviços ADSL (que geralmente é monopolizada) está impondo taxas de consumo. E essas são ridículas, de por exemplo, 3GB pra 300Kbps. Felizmente eu uso o contrato antigo e não tenho essa limitação, mas não posso nem trocar de provedor porque senão tenho que aderir ao novo plano com taxa de consumo. É o que eu chamo de Telecômica.

----------

## xef

3GB ao menos dá pra um uso normal...

Eu tenho 1 internacional, terrivel mesmo

----------

## fernandotcl

O pior eu acho que é o monopólio. Eu não me importo em ter 128Kbps, por exemplo, se eu puder usar minha conexão todo dia a toda hora que eu precisar, baixando tudo que quiser. Só que não tem opção. Se você for mudar pra uma outra prestadora (parece que só o Ajato não tem esse limite), você vai ficar sempre desconfiado, ninguém usa outra coisa senão o Speedy da Telecômica.

----------

## Animal-X®

 *fernandotcl wrote:*   

> O pior eu acho que é o monopólio. Eu não me importo em ter 128Kbps, por exemplo, se eu puder usar minha conexão todo dia a toda hora que eu precisar, baixando tudo que quiser. Só que não tem opção. Se você for mudar pra uma outra prestadora (parece que só o Ajato não tem esse limite), você vai ficar sempre desconfiado, ninguém usa outra coisa senão o Speedy da Telecômica.

 

Isso é monopólio na cara dura !!!

Aqui em São Caetano do Sul - São Paulo, só tem 2 opções, ou a Speddy da Telebomba ou a Cambrás (Ajato) e só...

A Eletropaulo (distribuidora de energia elétrica) está com um grande projeto de transmissão de internet via rede elétrica !!!

Isso mesmo, rede elétrica e vai funcionar a 45MBits !!!

Enquanto isso não chega, tome telefonica, a exploradora....

PS: valeu pelas dicas de mirrors galera, queria ter uns mirrors bons aqui no Brasil, só tem o da USP que as vezes está desatualizado ou fora do ar...

----------

